# Eastenders- the return of May the madwoman



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone else think they should have just left this storyline alone or maybe just maybe had a positive IVF storyline rather than portraying this extreme?


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

really like her.. 
i sympathised with her emotions allot when i was ttc and i didn't feel dawn would make the better mother..i felt may had more love compassion and ability to give summer a better life..
obviously she is not a well lady now but i feel thats down to whats happened its its been very traumatic for her and i don't think i could coped if my hubs had an affair got girl pg when i couldn't have bubs and then the girl promised me her baby (surrogacy type thing) for 8 months and changed her mind at the last minute!!..    
aaand i really want her to steal summer (but thats just cos i mean and like to see baddies win) tee heeee 
and also i don't feel they should have done a positive ivf storyline because thats how everyone perceives ivf all straight forward la de la then pops out baby.. nobody sees the sadness women experience when they cant conceive and how it can drive some of to point of madness.. xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Personally, from an entertainment point of view, I'm glad that 'Mad May' is back.  I think she's a brilliant character   and a great actress - bring it on!   

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I find the whole storyline extremely distressing and worry about the portrayal of Infertility to people who are blissfully naive to it.

I feel it make me as an "infertile woman" look terrible

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Have to say I agree with Saila....it's hard enough going through IF and IVF without us women being portrayed as completely demented fruit loops....I would have preferred a more realistic approach to the IVF eg not necessarily working but showing the more emotional and physical side too the journey....rather than some crazed women trying to steal babies !

.....and as for the return of her character....I'm sorry but I know it's only a soap and isn't real but who in their right mind would leave their baby with a woman they've never met before and only been known a few days (Dawn leaving Summer with "Jenny" aka May for her engagement party).....and not even taking the baby round themselves to check it out either...absolutely ridiculous !!

N xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

superstar84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think some women do go through similar emotions, its just that they've taken it really to the extreme.
> 
> ...


Yes, we all go through so many emotions but I just don't think portraying a woman going through IVF & infertility in this way is healthy.....there's enough bad press about IVF as it is without people who haven't got a clue or any experience of it watching programmes that continue to give unrealistic views............


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Someone once said to me after discovering I was trying for a child "Aww do you look at babies like mine and wish they were yours" I said "no... I am trying for my own not yours" She later said she didn't mean what she had said it came out wrong....

Storylines like May's brand "us" in the same way.

Don't mean to offend anyone but last year on stimms when May was in Eastenders I was extremely distressed and actually wrote to the BBC. 

They could of used the storyline to pioneer infertility to the UK and had May be an ambassador for people going through treatment everywhere in the UK and educating people about infertility but instead they completely corrupted the british publics opinion of infertility and the emotions that come with it

It's bad enough being whispered about in day to day life as "they can't have children..hush hush.." without some crappy tv programme making it look like you turn into a complete nutcase the second your treatment fails

Nuff said

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I hate the story line.

It doesn't exactly portray surrogacy in a good light either !!

T xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Minxy and Salia

Someone actually said to me last year when I asked to hold their newborn 'you're not gonna turn into that mad women off eastenders and snatch him are you?'  

ive stopped watching eastenders for the time being, it upsets me too much to think that most people think of my like that just because i have infertility from watching that kind of storeyline.

they need to do a proper ivf storeyline to show that we're not all crazy people


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Jo  What an awful thing for someone to say!
Ive caught people giving me a look that says "can I tust her with him/her" when holding a baby!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

I have to agree that this is such a ludcirous storyline.  At first I was annoyed about it, infertility is not somewhat which is usually addressed in any way on soaps etc and I felt they could have made a really positive story out of it instead.

But as I was ranting DH pointed out that almost every storyline in Eastenders is ridiculous, no-one in their right mind would see it as any kind of reflection on reality and it's not even worth bothering about.  Obviously I am quite sensitive about the subject but he's right so now I just walk out of the room now when it's on!

Foxy x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree, I think it's an appalling storyline and I also find it very distressing.  I won't be watching EE for a few weeks now til it's run its course because I find it too stressful! 

I also think it's really poor that they are putting across a "view" that all IF patients are loonies and I think that's a real abuse of the responsibility they have as a broadcaster. 

Axxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Id write to them again but I cant be bothered....  esp after the brush off we got from Corrie people with their seeing the heartbeat trick at 3w pg....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh yeah I remember when I got one of those....


----------

